# FETV



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Does anyone notice FETV channel 82 has an awful picture?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> Does anyone FETV channel 82 has an awful picture?


No problem with my WA ch 82.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Considering that it's an SD channel and what I've watch there is usually old, grainy B&W stuff, it's ok for me


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Not all that bad for SD showing very old programming on film often, not converted to video, no. (EA)


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Paul Secic said:


> Does anyone FETV channel 82 has an awful picture?


Hi Paul, I have checked FETV (channel 82) here in the DISH offices and for an SD picture it shows a good picture. What type of receiver are you using? I check the picture on the Hopper w/Sling and our 722k HD DVR. Please reset your receiver and check the channel again to make sure the picture is playing more clearly.
Thanks


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

CeeWoo said:


> Considering that it's an SD channel and what I've watch there is usually old, grainy B&W stuff, it's ok for me


That's what's I'm talking about.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

This thread got me to check out FETV for myself. Other than the old grainy programs it's just like any other SD channel. I did experience some audio sync issues, but it was just one old program, the commercials were in sync.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> Hi Paul, I have checked FETV (channel 82) here in the DISH offices and for an SD picture it shows a good picture. What type of receiver are you using? I check the picture on the Hopper w/Sling and our 722k HD DVR. Please reset your receiver and check the channel again to make sure the picture is playing more clearly.
> Thanks


I have a VIP 722 receiver.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> Does anyone notice FETV channel 82 has an awful picture?


From subsequent comments, it sounds like your beef may be with FETV as opposed to DISH.

There's an infomercial on as I type and it looks pretty stable.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

fetv is the same as wht on directv


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Paul Secic said:


> I have a VIP 722 receiver.


Paul Secic,
I was checking in to see if you're having an issue with the picture on FETV. What type of cables are you using to connect the 722k to the TV?
Press the buttons of; Menu/6/1/1 and select Check Switch and then Test. After all test complete, exit out of all menus and allow the 722k to reacquire the signal and download the guide. If you're still having the issue, please PM me with the phone number on the account.
Thanks


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

The picture is bad. Could they get MeTV? Please!


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

FETV looks find for me. What kind of TV dio you use? So maybe of the less expensive LCDs I have seen look great in HD, but poor in SD. I still have a CRT and they both look good here.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> Paul Secic,
> I was checking in to see if you're having an issue with the picture on FETV. What type of cables are you using to connect the 722k to the TV?
> Press the buttons of; Menu/6/1/1 and select Check Switch and then Test. After all test complete, exit out of all menus and allow the 722k to reacquire the signal and download the guide. If you're still having the issue, please PM me with the phone number on the account.
> Thanks


First I have Cerebral Palsy and cannot use my hands. My caregiver doesn't knows much about this stuff.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't know how long they've been doing it, but in the last few days, I've noticed some old B&W movies from the 30s and 40s


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mwdxer said:


> FETV looks find for me. What kind of TV dio you use? So maybe of the less expensive LCDs I have seen look great in HD, but poor in SD. I still have a CRT and they both look good here.


In 2008 we purchased a SHAP AQAUS 1080I set and the HD channels are very good.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Even the TVs that do well with HD, often do not down convert well for SD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

It's still snow.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

AtennaTV would be nice on Dish.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Of all of the OTA sub channels that run the old shows, Antenna TV would be my favorite. In the future I am hoping these type services with start to stream to the Roku. On another group, METV was looking into it I read.

Patrick


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I get a kick out of this channel when they're not running Bible-Babble.

Last evening they ran "It's a Joke, Son" featuring the radio character Senator Beauregard Claghorn who was the direct inspiration for Foghorn Leghorn in the Looney Toons and Merrie Melodies cartoons.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> Not all that bad for SD showing very old programming on film often, not converted to video, no. (EA)


I''m hearing ads all over the net.. I don't understand what's going on.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

FETV fixed!!!!


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is FETV new schedule starting next week. Old shows that used to be on network primetime.
Eastern SHOW (monday-Friday)
12 noon Marcus Welby, M.D.
1 PM The Avengers
2 PM Magnum P.I.
3 PM Charlie's Angels
4 PM Make Room for Daddy (2 shows)
5 PM Dick Van **** Show (2 shows)
6 PM Roy Rogers (2 shows)
7 PM Lone Ranger (2 shows)
8 PM ( Mon ) McCloud
(Tue) Starsky & Hutch (2 shows)
(Wed) Six Million Dollar Man (2 shows)
Thu) Magnum P.I.
(Fri) Movie (3 hours)
10 PM (Mon) McLeod
(Tue) Knight Rider (1/2 hour & 90 minutes shows)
(Wed) Bionic Woman (2 shows)
(Thu) Magnum P.I.
11 PM --- (Fri) Run For Your Life 
Midnight America Now
12:30 AM Lone Ranger
1 AM Roy Rogers
1:30 AM Lassie
6 AM Highway to Heaven (2 shows)
EASTERN SHOW (SATURDAY)
NOON Lone Ranger (2 shows)
1 PM Roy Rogers (2 shows)
2 PM Movie (90 minutes)
6 PM Movie (2 hours)
8 PM Maverick (4 shows)

Rest of schedule is religious programming. Not sure yet if Sunday schedule has changes.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I live 45 to 50 miles from the Denver transmission site and about 15 miles from a smaller norther Colorado transmitter site.

I though I could not pick up any OTA because of terrain, distance, etc. But, The following seems to do a good job:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DIFIP06/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (AmazonBasics ExtremePerformance UltraThin Amplified Indoor HDTv Antenna).

The antenna's cable is about 17'. So, adding more cable, and this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F28DP2/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (HD TV Amplifier/signal booster)

Helped with improving the signal. I get 46 main and subchannels, of which one is marginal.

And this helped as a tuner (if you DIsh receiver has an extra USB port) and is a Hopper/Hopper w/Swing:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B4X2JHY/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (DISH USB Tuner for Hopper)

The end result is that I get most of the Denver OTA subchannels, Including Antenna, MeTV, ThisTV, GetTV, Ion Home, Qubo., WeatherNation, Bounce, COZI. There are also a few Spanish, Religious and shopping subchannels. All of the subchannels are 480i.

There are a few local homegrown subchannels like Classic TV , Classic Western and 24/7 News Channels (Run by KGMH).

The Hopper/Joey combination, directs the OTA signal to all the Joey's. The down side, you only have one OTA Tuner. The plus side, you can record, with the Hopper, teh OTA signal. Though, most do not populate the programming guide.

The above combination of equipment. costs about $120 total.

If am not sure if VIP722 with OTA can do as well as the Hopper and the USB dongle, but the flat antenna works very well.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I wish they'd pick up some other old shows instead of recycling the same ones across the various nostalgia networks.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

BobCulp said:


> Here is FETV new schedule starting next week. Old shows that used to be on network primetime.
> Eastern SHOW (monday-Friday)
> 12 noon Marcus Welby, M.D.
> 1 PM The Avengers
> ...


This channel carries the same shows as Cozi TV.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Maverick is on FETV.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Paul, the only way to get MeTV and Antenna TV is if your local stations carry these subchannels and you have an OTA dongle (Hopper) or built in (622). These are not "cable channels", they are marketed as subchannels to broadcast TV stations.

I just "found" FeTV while I was visiting my cousin. I thought it was a Spanish language network, it appears they are carrying COSI TV, which ironically is another network like MeTV & Antenna. FeTV inserts their own commercials in the middle of scenes :nono2: . As far as PQ my cousin had a Hopper connected to an SD CRT so those old shows looked fine.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I just an e mail from a Chief Engineer that works at a station that has Antenna TV as a sub channel. As many have stated, the problem is with satellite and cable is space. At this point it is limited and adding all of the subs would be impossible on Dish. Now down the road when everything goes to MPEG4, more space will be available and later on when new satellites go up, it might be possible. Getting Antenna TV to me in rural Oregon is nearly impossible at this time.The station owner in question in out of the Midwest and sees little reason to build translators, as it is flat there and the signals get out better.They do not understand the NW. As far as Antenna streaming, they are not at that point as yet, but that will probably be the future, as much content streams today. The FCC has a hold on any new translator or LPTV apps at this time. Infact they may be selling off more spectrum to the cel phone industry, leaving OTA TV crammed on as few as 24 channels in the future. I wish Dish had Antenna TV. Locally, Charter Cable may carry the channel first, as the Antenna TV stream is offered to Charter Cable in several areas, but not here. Would I switch back to cable, if Antenna TV was offered, I doubt it, even though it would be tempting, but I could always move to a smaller package with Dish and then add Charter Cable. It would cost me about the same, but I would lose a lot of great channels, especially in the Blockbuster package. At this time, I guess there is no way to have your cake and eat it to, as far as Antenna TV. But at least we do have COZI, and the last Portland station translator, still in analog with switch to digital either this year or next year, and METV along with Get TV will be available on their subs. I guess we have to continue to wait for Antenna TV. But if I was to guess, those type channels will be streaming in the future. But when, who knows? Dish may add them by that time too. Maybe Dish can find a way to add the more popular sub channels, or a channel like FETV will have the Antenna TV programming. In my book, Dish is still the best that is available to me. I don't have Time Warner, Comcast, Fizo, or any fibre systems out here. We have Dish, Direct, or Charter Cable, some OTA.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Michael P said:


> I just "found" FeTV while I was visiting my cousin. I thought it was a Spanish language network, it appears they are carrying COSI TV,


Yes, but not full time. They run quite a bit of their own, much less desirable programming.


----------

